# Misinformation on drinking alcohol and cycling.



## Brandane (28 Apr 2021)

Just been listening to Radio Clyde 2, and a discussion about whether or not it is illegal to be drunk in charge of a donkey.
One of the studio participants took the view that yes, it is illegal, because "it's like drink cycling, which is the same as drinking and driving, so don't do it."
Wrong information. It is against the law to be DRUNK while cycling, which is very different to being over the drink drive limit. There is no prescribed alcohol limit in law with regards to cycling. You would need to be in a pretty bad way to bring yourself to the attention of the Police and get yourself convicted of cycling while drunk. 
I will confess to enjoying the odd pint or 3 while out cycling. In no way is it even vaguely similar to driving a 2 tonne fast moving car on a public road after a few pints. My bike weighs about 12 kilos, and in the unlikely event that I fall off then I am only likely to harm myself. I hope the extremist risk averse types never get the opportunity to take that particular pleasure away from us.
Incidentally, it is NOT illegal to be drunk in charge of a donkey!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Apr 2021)

And there's no power for police to require a sample of breath, blood or urine to establish the level of alcohol present either. You'd need to be under the influence of drink to such an extent as to be incapable of having proper control of the bicycle.


----------



## Glow worm (28 Apr 2021)

'Refreshed' cycling is one of the great joys of life. In fact, one of the reasons I ever got back into cycling (early 90's) was because I was fed up paying £15 for a taxi to get me the 3 miles back to my village (Tal-y-Bont) from my favourite pub in Bangor. so I bought a £10 BSO and the rest is history.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (28 Apr 2021)

A local used to travel by horse and cart, and would regularly nod off on the cart after a skinful and let the horse take him home. He got stopped by the Police, who asked him if he knew the Highway Code. 'aye' he says, 'I do, but 'oss dunt'.


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2021)

Walking is far safer than any pub pike, just saying, less speed and height to fall over.


----------



## vickster (28 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Walking is far safer than any pub pike, just saying, less speed and height to fall over.


Falling on a pub pike could be very dangerous indeed


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Apr 2021)

Don't drink too much, though...it becomes irresistible to weave in and out of the central white lines.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (28 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> Falling on a pub pike could be very dangerous indeed



Not if you land in the side carp.


----------



## vickster (28 Apr 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Not if you land in the side carp.


I wasn't thinking of that type of pike


----------



## Rooster1 (28 Apr 2021)

last time I had a few pints and rode home, I scared myself ****less on a corner.


----------



## palinurus (28 Apr 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Don't drink too much, though...it becomes irresistible to weave in and out of the central white lines.



I find that irresistible when sober.


----------



## mjr (28 Apr 2021)

Rooster1 said:


> last time I had a few pints and rode home, I scared myself ****less on a corner.


It's a good discouragement against doing it again! Moderation advised.


----------



## Seevio (28 Apr 2021)

I've always thought that the offence of "unable to control your bicycle due to the effects of alcohol" was one of the more unnecessary laws. Personal testing would suggest that one is either in control of the bicycle or very quickly no longer on the bicycle.


----------



## a.twiddler (28 Apr 2021)

Glow worm said:


> 'Refreshed' cycling is one of the great joys of life. In fact, one of the reasons I ever got back into cycling (early 90's) was because I was fed up paying £15 for a taxi to get me the 3 miles back to my village (Tal-y-Bont) from my favourite pub in Bangor. so I bought a £10 BSO and the rest is history.


That's how I got started too! Though it soon became more about the cycling than the pub. It's still nice when the opportunity arises to stop for a pub meal and refreshments as I did in my touring heyday. In moderation of course and Covid regs notwithstanding. And nowadays, bladder capacity too! Mine must have been immense then, about the size of a peanut nowadays.


----------



## bladesman73 (28 Apr 2021)

I learned my lesson a few years ago, cycled back from a pub after a skinful, ended up over the bars 🤣


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (28 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I foresee outbreak of sober cyclists on the roads near the Clyde



I doubt any amount of misinformation could lead to that outcome


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Apr 2021)

Mine was more of a gentle sideways " Timber" on to a grass verge following one too many pints of Corbel. ( I also hit my head against some Feather Edge fencing on the way down, my helmet had grooves that matched the pitch of the boards...)


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Apr 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Don't drink too much, though...it becomes irresistible to weave in and out of the central white lines.


I thought it was just me that found it almost impossible to resist. I am glad I am not the only one.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Apr 2021)

"Thursty Thursday" is a bit of a summer tradition for me, pick a pub in the countryside and have a couple of beers before cycling back at speed before I need the toilet.


----------



## HMS_Dave (28 Apr 2021)

Amateurs... This is why bearded patrons of the "Campaign for real ale" organisation ride Trikes.

Trike keeps you up, beard keeps you straight...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Apr 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Amateurs... This is why bearded patrons of the "Campaign for real ale" organisation ride Trikes.
> 
> Trike keeps you up, beard keeps you straight...



Actually no. They try and lean their trikes into corners and tip over in ditches with fish making nests in their beards


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Apr 2021)

One of my brothers was stopped by the police and told to push his bike home back in the 80's. He had cycled the wrong way round a roundabout with his mates whilst inebriated at 3am one new years morning. When they referred to the policeman who was parked in a marked car next to the roundabout as occifer I think he had had enough. He said he would have turned a blind eye to it until they completed the third lap.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Apr 2021)

couple of observations:

There is a Radio Clyde 1 and Radio Clyde 2???​​Clearly drunk in charge of a Donkey cant be a offence. Just being drunk isn't, the calming presence of a donkey makes it even less of risk to the public. perhaps drunk in charge of a dog should be considered for an offence though, for certain more excitable breeds​


----------



## lazybloke (28 Apr 2021)

Rooster1 said:


> last time I had a few pints and rode home, I scared myself ****less on a corner.


Done that and more. On one occasion my mates were so concerned about my advanced state of inebriation they stuffed me and bike into a taxi!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oh yes it is!
> 
> Being drunk in a public place is an offence, donkey or no donkey.
> 
> (I think it is anyway ... Scurries off to check)




Not in Scotland, it has to be accompanied by some other behaviour or condition, such as drunk and incapable or drunk and disorderly.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Apr 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Oh yes it is!
> 
> Being drunk in a public place is an offence, donkey or no donkey.
> 
> (I think it is anyway ... Scurries off to check)


I think you have to be drunk and... (usually disorderly)


----------



## midlife (28 Apr 2021)

Bitd our “Boxing Day 10” ten mile TT included an alcohol stop half way round . Ever beat my PB though lol.


----------



## sheddy (28 Apr 2021)

Am I the only one who thinks cycling when pissed is safer than walking when pissed ?


----------



## proletaratOne (28 Apr 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Not if you land in the side carp.



And make sure your wear your bike halibut on your head

Safety people


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Apr 2021)

sheddy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks cycling when pissed is safer than walking when pissed ?


Dunno - weaving about on a road is worse than weaving about on the pavement
assuming you are riding on the road


----------



## mjr (28 Apr 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Dunno - weaving about on a road is worse than weaving about on the pavement
> assuming you are riding on the road


Ooh pavement, get the townie(!)


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Apr 2021)

mjr said:


> Ooh pavement, get the townie(!)


Yup - it's posh round here - we're in Cheshire

we have electricity and glass in the windows and everything

Now I just need to get a whippet and some ferrets and I'll be sorted


----------



## Brandane (28 Apr 2021)

midlife said:


> beat my PB though


How many 🍺 is that, then?


----------



## midlife (28 Apr 2021)

Brandane said:


> How many 🍺 is that, then?


 
Whiskey at the Skirlaugh roundabout


----------



## sleuthey (28 Apr 2021)

Brandane said:


> You would need to be in a pretty bad way to bring yourself to the attention of the Police and get yourself convicted of cycling while drunk.



Used to ride with a friend who’s father was a Policeman officer. He said that you would need to be wobbling around all over the place to get pulled over. Worst case charge for this would be drunk in charge of a push bike or something along those lines.


----------



## Profpointy (28 Apr 2021)

An acquaintance was done for drunk in charge of a bike ( or "carriage" as it was termed in court), not helped by the fact he'd "borrowed" said bike as the owner hadn't locked it, so he was also done for TWOKing it. He wasn't prosecuted for the more serious charge of theft as when challenged by the policeman "Is that your bike sir?", he'd replied "no, I was just having a go" He was, quite deservedly, fined £60 or whatever it was. I suspect the policeman would have let him off with a warning for the "drunk in charge" if he'd not pinched the bike as well. He was, and likely still is, a first class oaf it must be said.


----------



## midlife (28 Apr 2021)

My mate Adrian was done for being drunk in charge of a bike back in 1981. The only way I knew was that I had to pay the fine as he couldn't ask his mum for the money lol.


----------



## Buck (28 Apr 2021)

I read about this death when it happened and then this was in the news this week

https://www.examinerlive.co.uk/news/west-yorkshire-news/cyclist-nearly-three-times-over-20205737


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2021)

sheddy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks cycling when pissed is safer than walking when pissed ?



Yes, I might scratch the bike !


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2021)

PS I do go for a drink or two on my bike, but only down at our caravan site. We might go for a ride, then stop at a near village, have some 'beer' then cycle back via private land/NCN back to our caravan. Oh and there is never a 'pub bike' used....


----------



## tyred (28 Apr 2021)

Out of curiousity, what would happen if a driver knocked you down whilst cycling home from a pub and you were found to have quite a bit of alcohol in your system? 

Could a driver use that as an excuse and say you were cycling erratically and wandered into his/her path?


----------



## icowden (29 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> Could a driver use that as an excuse and say you were cycling erratically and wandered into his/her path?



I think if it went to court that the defence brief would argue that point.


----------



## icowden (29 Apr 2021)

Legally you can be done under the Licencing Act 1872:-

*



Penalty on persons found drunk.

Click to expand...

*


> Every person found drunk in any highway or other public place, whether a building or not, or on any licensed premises, shall be liable to a penalty not exceeding [F1level 1 on the standard scale], and on a second conviction within a period of twelve months shall be liable to a penalty not exceeding [F1level 1 on the standard scale], and on a third or subsequent conviction within such period of twelve months be liable to a penalty not exceeding [F1level 1 on the standard scale].
> 
> Every person who is drunk while in charge on any highway or other public place of any carriage, horse, cattle, or steam engine, or who is drunk when in possession of any loaded firearms, shall be liable to a penalty not exceeding forty shillings, or in the discretion of the court to imprisonment for any term not exceeding one month.



But more usually under the Road Traffic Act 1988:-



> *Driving, or being in charge, when under influence of drink or drugs.*
> (1)A person who, when driving or attempting to drive a mechanically propelled vehicle] on a road or other public place, is unfit to drive through drink or drugs is guilty of an offence.
> 
> (2)Without prejudice to subsection (1) above, a person who, when in charge of a mechanically propelled vehicle which is on a road or other public place, is unfit to drive through drink or drugs is guilty of an offence.
> ...



You aren't likely to get done though unless you have caused a problem (e.g. damaged property, caused an accident etc) although the same could be argued of cars.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

icowden said:


> Legally you can be done under the Licencing Act 1872:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cars seldom get drunk, their drivers on the other hand...

Been breathalyzed after accidents. One in which I was involved, the others where the driver of the vehicle has tried to lay the blame for their driving on me. Each was to shut the drivers up.


----------



## Drago (29 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> Out of curiousity, what would happen if a driver knocked you down whilst cycling home from a pub and you were found to have quite a bit of alcohol in your system?
> 
> Could a driver use that as an excuse and say you were cycling erratically and wandered into his/her path?


A driver can say what they want, whenever they want, whether its true or not. If other evidence doesn't substantiate it either way then its for a court to decide.


----------



## Brandane (29 Apr 2021)

icowden said:


> Legally you can be done under the Licencing Act 1872:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yebbut... a bicycle is not a "mechanically propelled vehicle" under road traffic laws.
And... being "drunk" on a public highway, I think we all agree that is against the law, but is completely different from being over a prescribed limit.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Apr 2021)

icowden said:


> Driving, or being in charge, when under influence of drink or drugs.
> (1)A person who, when driving or attempting to drive a mechanically propelled vehicle] on a road or other public place, is unfit to drive through drink or drugs is guilty of an offence.
> 
> (2)Without prejudice to subsection (1) above, a person who, when in charge of a mechanically propelled vehicle which is on a road or other public place, is unfit to drive through drink or drugs is guilty of an offence.
> ...



A bicycle isn’t a mechanically driven vehicle. You can no more be done by this law than you can be done if pushing your mate along in a supermarket trolley.


----------



## Randomnerd (29 Apr 2021)

I gave up The Drink.
My new dilemma: what to do with my Crashable Bike?
Its a Diamond Back Ascent Ex with biopace and cow horns for a safe ride, covered in lights and reflective tape.
The one I could get away with riding into a hedge, or sleeping in a verge with.
So grateful that is all over now. Riding drunk is bloody stupid.


----------



## icowden (29 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A bicycle isn’t a mechanically driven vehicle. You can no more be done by this law than you can be done if pushing your mate along in a supermarket trolley.


Yep sorry - wrong section: Cycling is section 30:-



> *30Cycling when under influence of drink or drugs.*
> (1)A person who, when riding a cycle on a road or other public place, is unfit to ride through drink or drugs (that is to say, is under the influence of drink or a drug to such an extent as to be incapable of having proper control of the cycle) is guilty of an offence.
> 
> (2)In Scotland a constable may arrest without warrant a person committing an offence under this section.


----------



## Brandane (29 Apr 2021)

icowden said:


> Yep sorry - wrong section: Cycling is section 30:-


But, again, you would need to be pretty much sh1t faced to fall foul of that law. Not just a case of riding home after a few pints.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (29 Apr 2021)

It's worth making the distinction (in relation to driving) between the states of being drunk and being over the prescribed limit. 

It's entirely possible for someone to be prosecuted for drunk driving (S4 RTA) but have a blood/alcohol level below the prescribed limit. Similarly, police may have stopped you for a road traffic offence, with no evidence of any impairment to your driving, yet breathalyse you and find you are above the prescribed limit (S5 RTA).

I should also point out that the limit in Scotland (22 micrograms per 100 millilitres of breath) is far below that for England, Wales and N. Ireland (35 micrograms/100ml).


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Apr 2021)

Interesting that many of our Scottish correspondents are so engaged with this topic.

Not that I would ever seek to reinforce national stereotypes.


----------



## matticus (29 Apr 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Interesting that many of our Scottish correspondents are so engaged with this topic.
> 
> Not that I would ever seek to reinforce national stereotypes.


Are you suggesting they listen to a lot more local radio? I hope you have the facts to back that up!



Brandane said:


> Just been listening to Radio Clyde 2, and a discussion about whether or not it is illegal to be drunk in charge of a donkey.
> One of the studio participants took the view that yes, it is illegal, because "it's like drink cycling, which is the same as drinking and driving, so don't do it."


I'm not (yet) too interested in drunken donkey riding, but this post does highlight a pet peeve; broadcasters making proncouncements as if they're some sort of authority. It could be the law, astronomy, vacciinnes, nutrition; they'll have a discussion (either with a guest, or a phone-in listener, or just a typical breakfast party cage), and whatever the conclusion, they'll broadcast it as if fact. No self-awareness of what areas they know fark-all in!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (29 Apr 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Interesting that many of our Scottish correspondents are so engaged with this topic.
> 
> Not that I would ever seek to reinforce national stereotypes.




Scottish members discuss Scottish radio station topic.

How many members of CC outwith Scotland have even heard of Radio Clyde?


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Apr 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Scottish members discuss Scottish radio station topic.
> 
> How many members of CC outwith Scotland have even heard of Radio Clyde?



I'd heard of it, and may even have listened to it while I was station hopping in my hotel room during my last visit.

Having a scope around local radio is part of the fun for me of visiting a different area.


----------



## byegad (29 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> Falling on a pub pike could be very dangerous indeed


Damn pikes! They should stick to the rivers and lakes and let the rest of us use the road.


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2021)

byegad said:


> Damn pikes! They should stick to the rivers and lakes and let the rest of us use the road.


I refer you to post #9


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

vickster said:


> I refer you to post #9


Don't give him your name...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Apr 2021)

What travels at 80 mph along the bottom of rivers?

A motor pike 🤪


----------



## bruce1530 (29 Apr 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> I'd heard of it, and may even have listened to it while I was station hopping in my hotel room during my last visit.
> 
> Having a scope around local radio is part of the fun for me of visiting a different area.


Clyde 2. Hmmm... 

True story (allegedly)

Back in the early days of Clyde - when they were still based in Glasgow, at Anderston Cross, there was a write-in competition. Remember them - where you wrote your answer on a postcard, or the back of a stamped addressed envelope...

_And today’s write-in competition is an easy one - which singer sang “Boom-Bang-A-Bang” in the Eurovision Song Contest? Write your answer on a postcard, or the back of a stamped addressed envelope, and send it to “Lulu Competition, Radio Clyde, Box 261, Glasgow"_


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Apr 2021)

I think the thing with cycling and drinking is to take it sensibly like many things. It is much easier to control a bike at 13 mph after having had a pint or two; than it is to control a motorcar at much higher speeds and momentum. The bike is at a speed the brain is still able to deal with, where as the brain already struggles with the higher speeds of a car and the drivers insulation from their environment.


----------

